
‘Moderate’ drinking guidelines are too loose, study says - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/moderate-drinking-guidelines-are-too-loose-study-says/2018/04/12/da73d89c-3e64-11e8-974f-aacd97698cef_story.html?noredirect=on
======
mtgx
_> The common explanation is that alcohol can boost high-density lipoprotein
cholesterol, the “good” cholesterol, which can be protective against arterial
blockages

> But alcohol consumption, even at that allegedly moderate level, is also
> associated with a suite of cardiovascular problems, including stroke, aortic
> aneurysm, fatal hypertensive disease and heart failure. The data show that
> the bad effects offset the good._

Maybe the HDL levels increase because alcohol is so damaging to the body, and
the body reacts to protect with with more HDL cholesterol?

So it's kind of like having a house burning and then setting a few more homes
on fire to get more firemen to the scene.

